# “Honey” Mesquite



## David Hill (Jan 6, 2019)

Ever wonder why it’s called Honey Mesquite??
It’s a nice warm day, so I figured I’d relocate the wood I cut last week in my quest of the slabs that I sent out.
May need to enlarge the pic. Must have been about a hundred bees on the wood, buzzing around, or under the tarp. See’em whenever I cut Mesquite outside. Just annoying, no threat as I’m not allergic.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 6, 2019)

I've wondered why they are always flying around the Shop. I thought it was because I'm so sweet!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2019)

Beautiful color in that wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 6, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Beautiful color in that wood.



It’s _all _like that— some with really wild grain. I’ll be deciding how to work _around_ or _with_ that crack.
Interesting how these sometimes crack once the stresses are released in the trunk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

